# Please HELP! My goat can't stand or keep his head up!



## Metrolonx

This morning I went outside to let him out of his pen so he could roam, and found him on the floor, unwilling to move. He's more proactive now, trying to stand up on his own, but is unable to do so. Right now he is able to stand because i have his front end propped up with a stool.

I've had him for about a year now. He was given to me by a family that couldn't care for him anymore. He's one of my first goats, so I of course don't have much experience with the animals, but what i can tell is this: 

1) very hard time standing, though he would really like to stand, 
2) when he falls over, he starts flailing his legs and is unable to roll to an upright position without assistance, 3) he is unable to keep his head up and mostly falls forward,
4) he is uninterested in food or water, 
5) no fever (temperature of 101.4 Fahrenheit).

This took me completely by surprise considering that last night when i locked him up, he seemed perfectly fine.

Please help!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I understand it's Christmas Day, but any chance you could call a vet? 

Can he see? 
Is he underweight? 
Teeth grinding?


Continue to monitor his temp. 

Is he lower in the "pecking order", he could have been butted into something causing an issue. Hard to really say without seeing him. 

If you are at least able to speak with a vet they might be able to recommend something to help keep him comfortable. 

I would at least start him on probiotics to keep his rumin going. When they stop eating there rumin shuts down, when the rumin shuts down their temp drops. Maybe B complex too. 

Sorry you are dealing with this


----------



## Ferguson K

If you can, I would try to call a vet. Even if they can't see you immediately they can give you ideas.

Could be a few things, but I don't really know.


----------



## GLENMAR

Meningeal Worm???


----------



## Metrolonx

Goat Whisperer said:


> I understand it's Christmas Day, but any chance you could call a vet?
> 
> Can he see?
> Is he underweight?
> Teeth grinding?
> 
> 
> Continue to monitor his temp.
> 
> Is he lower in the "pecking order", he could have been butted into something causing an issue. Hard to really say without seeing him.
> 
> If you are at least able to speak with a vet they might be able to recommend something to help keep him comfortable.
> 
> I would at least start him on probiotics to keep his rumin going. When they stop eating there rumin shuts down, when the rumin shuts down their temp drops. Maybe B complex too.
> 
> Sorry you are dealing with this



Thank you for the reply, as far as i can tell he can see. He's actually the top of the pecking order and its unlikely anyone else could of hurt him since hes the only one with horns, but a kick is possible i guess. As far as i could tell he doesn't have any broken bones.

His weight is actually a little above average if i judge him from the hip area, and no, no teeth grinding.

Thank you again for taking time for me on Christmas day!


----------



## Metrolonx

GLENMAR said:


> Meningeal Worm???


Thanks for replying, I don't know much about the worm, but from what little i read, it seems that there's usually a lot of itchiness, which my goat isnt exhibiting. Other than that and that apparently, it requires him to be in contact with the same area as deer, its a possibility.


----------



## babsbag

Has he been wormed recently? When you look at the lower membrane of his eyes are the nice and pink or are they pale?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

This seems way too fast for meningeal worm. The goat doesn't go from being totally fine to down overnight with the M worm.   

@Metrolonx it would really help if you answer my other post. We simply cannot help unless you answer questions asked.


----------



## Metrolonx

Goat Whisperer said:


> This seems way too fast for meningeal worm. The goat doesn't go from being totally fine to down overnight with the M worm.
> 
> @Metrolonx it would really help if you answer my other post. We simply cannot help unless you answer questions asked.


I did but its awaiting moderator approval for some reasond. I'll recap my previous reply, no be is not
Underweight or or low on the pecking order.  He is not grinding his teeth either. I've tried to administer probiotics as well as some antibiotics orally, with little success .


----------



## Metrolonx

Based on what I've found on the internet so far, it may be goat polio, but I don't really know. I'm trying to get a hold of some thiamine to treat him with. All the vets are closed and wont answer the phones


----------



## babsbag

@Metrolonx where are you located?  

Has he had any change in feed, extra grain, wet/moldy hay? 

It could also be listeriosis. Do you have any Penicillin? 

Could also be parasite related, that is why I asked about the color of his eye membranes.


----------



## Metrolonx

babsbag said:


> @Metrolonx where are you located?
> 
> Has he had any change in feed, extra grain, wet/moldy hay?
> 
> It could also be listeriosis. Do you have any Penicillin?
> 
> Could also be parasite related, that is why I asked about the color of his eye membranes.



Thank you for replying, I don't have penicillin, but I gave him some amoxicillin in hopes that it would have some benefit in the case that it's listerosis. His lower eye lid is a light pink, is that what you mean?


----------



## Metrolonx

Metrolonx said:


> Thank you for replying, I don't have penicillin, but I gave him some amoxicillin in hopes that it would have some benefit in the case that it's listerosis. His lower eye lid is a light pink, is that what you mean?





babsbag said:


> @Metrolonx where are you located?
> 
> Has he had any change in feed, extra grain, wet/moldy hay?
> 
> It could also be listeriosis. Do you have any Penicillin?
> 
> Could also be parasite related, that is why I asked about the color of his eye membranes.


I'm in south florida, northern palm beach county. No changes in his diet and no moldy grain.


----------



## babsbag

Yes, the lower eyelid. Has he been wormed recently or checked for worms? Light pink is ok, the redder the better, but they will get white or very pale which is not good.  There are other parasites that can cause weakness and not anemia so it doesn't rule out everything.   The amoxicillin is better than nothing, at least it can't hurt. The dose is probably pretty big. I think I read 10cc /100 lbs for Pen. 

They seem to pick a rotten day to get sick. Hope he hangs on until tomorrow and that you can find a vet.  

I was asking where you lived just in case my some miracle you were a neighbor, but I am in CA. I have Thiamine and Pen on hand and would have shared.


----------



## Latestarter

Greetings and welcome to BYH. So sorry that your goat is down and that's what brought you to us. If you could share some pics that may help. It also figures that this would happen on a major holiday when vet assistance is typically impossible. I hope he holds on until you can seek professional help. I hope you'll stay with us and let us know what happens. Merry Christmas & wishing the best for you and your goat in the new year.


----------

